# adresse IP auto-assignée



## olivier.noel (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je sais ce que vous vous dites "ENCORE cette histoire d'adresse IP auto-assignée????

J'ai parcouru les nombreux messages concernant ce problème. Et pour tout vous dire, le langage est trop technique pour moi, je comprend que dalle.

La veille de mon problème, tout allait bien (connexion wifi ou Ethernet nickel) et le lendemain plus rien (plus de wifi et d'éthernet) avec le célèbre message "Ethernet possède une adresse IP auto-assignée et ne sera pas en mesure daccéder à Internet".

 Adresse IP: 169.254...... Sous Réseau: 255.255......

Donc j'ai bien compris que l'adresse IP n'était pas bonne mais après...c'est le flou. Y a t'il quelque chose de simple à faire ?

Est ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider à résoudre ce problème de manière simple. Je sais je sais, je suis un boulet mais bon avec un peu de chance, quelqu'un voudra bien se sacrifier...

Merci par avance et bonne journée

Olivier


----------



## dionysia (19 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Il en est de même pour moi. Du jour au lendemain sans avoir fait de manipulations en particulier, mon wifi fait des siennes et me notifie de " (...) adresse IP auto-assignée"

J'ai eu le même soucis il y a quelques moi, et le problème s'est résolu comme ça.
Mais là, cela fait bien 2 semaines que je n'arrive plus à me connecter à mon réseau wifi.

C'est très étrange


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (20 Novembre 2014)

adresse IP auto-assignée
Moi aussi je suis nul mais j'aimerai comprendre cette phrase et que faire pour retrouver Internet ?


----------



## Rémi M (20 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Une adresse IP commençant par 169.X.X.X est appelée adresse APIPA (Automatic Private Internet Protocol Addressing).
Vous obtenez une adresse de ce type quand votre box ne vous fournit plus d'adresse IP.

Avez-vous déjà effectué un restart de votre box ?
Si le problème est toujours présent, il faudrait configurer une adresse IP statique, pour cela vous pouvez trouver un tutoriel d'orange ici.
Essayer par la suite de vous connecter sur Internet.
Si cela fonctionne, il faudrait vous connecter par la suite à votre box et vérifier la configuration de votre DHCP (Service permettant de vous fournir une adresse IP de manière dynamique).

Je résume :

Redémarrage de votre box.
Essayer une connexion à Internet ; Si le problème persiste, configuration d'une adresse IP statique sur votre Mac.
Essayer de vous connecter à Internet.
Si le problème est résolu, le problème vient du service -> vérification sur service DHCP sur 
votre box.

Tenez moi au courant


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (20 Novembre 2014)

Merci Rémi M.
Ma box est en fait un modem-câble de chez VOO (Belgique). Je suppose que la procédure d'attribution d'une IP statique est aussi à essayer...
Je vais essayer prochainement et évidemment je reviens ici avec mes observations


----------



## HenryP (20 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Je n'ai peut-être pas saisi la question, mais quel est le rapport avec l'adresse IP?
Pour se connecter à internet, le meilleur moyen c'est de le  faire en filaire et saisir 192.168.1.1 dans la barre de navigation de la page qui s'affiche, et saisir  les identifiants.
Une fois connecté, activer le Wifi en désignant sa box dans la liste, saisir la clé de la box sans oublier d'associer.


----------



## Rémi M (20 Novembre 2014)

HenryP a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je n'ai peut-être pas saisi la question, mais quel est le rapport avec l'adresse IP?
> Pour se connecter à internet, le meilleur moyen c'est de le  faire en filaire et saisir 192.168.1.1 dans la barre de navigation de la page qui s'affiche, et saisir  les identifiants.
> Une fois connecté, activer le Wifi en désignant sa box dans la liste, saisir la clé de la box sans oublier d'associer.



Pour cela, il faut que tu es une adresse IP configurée sur ton poste dans le même réseau que ta box.
Par exemple, 192.168.1.2 (vu qu'on est avec un masque de 255.255.255.0), enfin là on rentre un peu dans le technique.


----------

